# Today's Woot - 6/12 - Sony Touch Edition for $149.99



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://woot.com/

They're refurbished. A great deal for someone interested in the Sony Touch.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This price is good at several stores until June 19th, including Amazon, J&R, Borders.  BH Photo has it for limited time (until June 19th) for $145.  These are not refurbished but new.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> This price is good at several stores until June 19th, including Amazon, J&R, Borders. BH Photo has it for limited time (until June 19th) for $145. These are not refurbished but new.


Not so.
You are looking at the Pocket edition, the Touch is around $199 new at all the stores mentioned.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Guess I'm very pocket reader oriented, since I'd like to buy a rose one.  I'm trying to resist the temptation, even though they are about $150 until June 19th (not on Woot).  The Sony Touch is not on my radar.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love my rose Sony Touch. If they come with a warrenty that's a good deal. 
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Sony Touch comes in Rose?  Uh-oh.


----------

